
UK Mobile Network O2 Is Down - maxbaines
https://status.o2.co.uk/
======
maxbaines
Interesting because:

We’re aware that our customers are unable to use data this morning. One of our
third party suppliers has identified a global software issue in their system
which has impacted us. We believe other mobile operators around the world are
also affected. Our technical teams are working with their teams to ensure this
is fixed as quickly as possible. We’d encourage our customers to use Wifi
wherever they can and we apologise for the inconvenience caused.

